# Notebook bootet sehr langsam, ist generell langsam



## DoRico (27. November 2010)

Hallo community,

ich bin durch Google auf die community gestoßen, zumal man PC Games kennt und ich doch hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt. Und zwar habe ich mir im Juni diesen Jahres ein neues Notebook gekauft, es ist das *Acer Aspire 7741G*.
Alles gut und schön, ich hatte am Donnerstag eine Lanparty mit einigen Kollegen und es lief dennoch alles gut. Allerdings hab ich mich nicht ins Netzwerk eingeklignt, bin danach nämlich wieder auf meine Stube gegangen.
Ein anderer Kollege spielte an meinem Notebook, es lief also noch. Alles schö und gut:

_Heute geh ich an das Notebook und es fängt an zu spinnen, hängt sich auf bem booten, es lädt teilweise nicht mal aus. Wenn es ausgeladen hat, drück ich auf die Taskleiste und sie wird von blau(hab Windows 7) zu grau, was bedeutet, dass das Notebook hängt. Ich habe bereits die "Selbstreparaturfunktion" von Acer per F8 gedrückt, mehrmals, hat nicht geholfen. Habe bereits im abgesicherten Modus "CHKDSK /F" durchlaufen lassen, hat nicht geholfen.

_Wie kann ich das Problem beheben, es ist kein Netzwerkproblem, es muss an der Hard- oder Software liegen. Ich kann vielleicht bei jedem 3. mal hochfahren ein Programm ausführen. ANsonsten hängt alles jedesmal.

*Die Notebookdaten:
Notebook: Acer Aspire 7741G
Speicher: 4GB
Grafikkarte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470
Prozessor: Intel Core i3-330m Prozessor(2,13Ghz 3Mb L3 Cache)
Festplate: 320 GB HDD

*Ich hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## SonicNoize (28. November 2010)

Nur durch's Zocken wird so ein Notebook ja nicht langsamer. Man könnte vermuten, dein Kollege hat irgendwie Mist damit gebaut, und irgendwas installiert, wovor vielleicht mit Meldungen wie "Dieses Programm ist nicht kompatibel mit Ihrer Windows-Version" gewarnt wurde.

Wenn die Taskleiste grau wird, bedeutet das manchmal auch, dass Windows in so einen Kompatibilitätsmodus für irgend ein Programm geht und die Designs abschaltet.

Kannst du im Abgesicherten Modus starten? So könntest du ja mal Programme im Autostart deaktivieren. Vielleicht wird da was gestartet, was den Fehler verursacht.


Ansonsten klingt das nach einer Windows-Neuinstallation


----------



## DoRico (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo SonicNoize,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Ich kam gestern schon von der Arbeit nachhause und dachte mir,d ass ichs nochmal probier. Das Problem tut sich aber nich behebn. Ich werde es mal probiern in den abgesicheren Modus zu gehn und die Sachen ausm Autostart zu nehmen. Ich hab selber kein Dunst wie ich das tu, allerdings werd ichs durch google herausfinden.

Ich werd das Ergebnis dann mal hier rein posten


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei win7 bin ich nicht sicher, aber schau mal, ob Du das Startmenü auf "XP klassisch" oder so umstellen kannst. Such da mal bei Start, Einstellungen oder so - dann hast Du nämlich auf jeden Fall danach bei Start den menüpunkt "ausführen", vlt. gibt es den Menüpunkt aber auch ohne das Umstellen auf "klassisch". 

Da kannst Du dann bei Klick auf "ausführen" eingeben "msconfig" und drückst ENTER. Es öffnet sich msconfig, wo Du bei "Systemstart" alle Programme sehen kannst, die beim Booten gestartet werden - Häkchen weg, dann wird es nicht gestartet.


Ansonsten würd ich mal die Treiber neu installieren, und wenn das nix bringt dann ehrlich gesagt, bevor man 2 Tage rumsucht, windows neu draufmachen. Ist die Festplatte in mind 2 Partitionen geteilt, also nicht nur C:, sondern auch zB E: ? Dann wäre es ja auch kein problem, die wichtigen Daten von C: rüberzukopieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde erstmal einen Systemprüfpunkt wählen der vor der Lan-Party oder der Kumpel-hat -was-verstellt-Aktion lag und den PC auf den zurücksetzen.


----------



## DoRico (3. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei win7 bin ich nicht sicher, aber schau mal, ob Du das Startmenü auf "XP klassisch" oder so umstellen kannst. Such da mal bei Start, Einstellungen oder so - dann hast Du nämlich auf jeden Fall danach bei Start den menüpunkt "ausführen", vlt. gibt es den Menüpunkt aber auch ohne das Umstellen auf "klassisch".
> 
> Da kannst Du dann bei Klick auf "ausführen" eingeben "msconfig" und drückst ENTER. Es öffnet sich msconfig, wo Du bei "Systemstart" alle Programme sehen kannst, die beim Booten gestartet werden - Häkchen weg, dann wird es nicht gestartet.
> 
> ...




Danke für deine schnelle Antwort Herbboy!!!
Es ist mir nicht möglich den abgesicherten Modus zu starten, er bleibt bei einem bestimmten Treiber hängen und lädt danach nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe jetzt allerdigs den abgesicherten Modus mit EIngabeaufforderung gestartet und das ging, habe dementsprechend MSCONFIG eingegeben und habe einige Dinge mal aus dem Systemstart rausgenommen. Ich hoff das es funktioniert bzw. das funktioniert, ich werde Dich/Euch auf dem laufenden halten.
Die Festplatte ist NICHT(!!!) in 2 Partitionen geteilt. Das Problem ist lediglich, dass ich nicht mal dazu komme zum Arbeitsplatz zu gehen, ohne das sich die Kiste aufhängt.


----------



## DoRico (3. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also ich würde erstmal einen Systemprüfpunkt wählen der vor der Lan-Party oder der Kumpel-hat -was-verstellt-Aktion lag und den PC auf den zurücksetzen.



Hallo und ebenfalls danke für Deine Antwort. Das habe ich bereits gemacht bzw. versucht, habe keinen Wiederherstellungspunkt gefunden an dem ich das machen konnte, dementsprechend fällt diese Option leider weg .


----------



## DoRico (3. Dezember 2010)

DoRico schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort Herbboy!!!
> Es ist mir nicht möglich den abgesicherten Modus zu starten, er bleibt bei einem bestimmten Treiber hängen und lädt danach nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe jetzt allerdigs den abgesicherten Modus mit EIngabeaufforderung gestartet und das ging, habe dementsprechend MSCONFIG eingegeben und habe einige Dinge mal aus dem Systemstart rausgenommen. Ich hoff das es funktioniert bzw. das funktioniert, ich werde Dich/Euch auf dem laufenden halten.
> Die Festplatte ist NICHT(!!!) in 2 Partitionen geteilt. Das Problem ist lediglich, dass ich nicht mal dazu komme zum Arbeitsplatz zu gehen, ohne das sich die Kiste aufhängt.




Danke Herbboy,
ich habe MSCONFIG ausgeführt und ein paar Programme weggemacht, dass Notebook hat immernoch seine Macken, allerdings kann ich jetzt die Programme bzw. Installdatein die ich nicht verlieren will auf die, extra deshal gekaufte, externe Festplatte schmeißen. Ich halte Dich/Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja schon nicht schlecht - ich würde dann am besten mal alles wichtige auf die externe und dann neu windows neu installieren, damit wirklich alels wieder im reinen ist. Bei der Gelegenheit auch direkt für windows so 60GB machen und für den Rest ne neue partition, spiele usw. installierst Du dann auch nur noch auf der neuen größeren Partition. Du solltest dann halt mit einer richitgen Vollversion-CD neu installieren, nicht nur "recovern".


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Dezember 2010)

Drippelpost Herby!


----------



## DoRico (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle und erstmal einen schönen dritten Advent!

Ich habe das Notebook wieder einigermaßen zum laufen bekommen, habe Durch MSCONFIG einige Startprogramme rausgenommen. Unter anderem war die MCAffee Security Suit mit Schuld, zumindest denk ich mir das, da ich die Lizenz nicht verlängert habe und AntiVir nutze, also seitde die 60 TageVersion abgelaufen ist.
*
Jedenfalls krieg ich keine Programme mehr zum installieren. Ich habe mir vorgenommen Zone Alarm auf dem Notebook zu installieren, da ich keine Firewall habe, zumindest nicht, was ich wüsste. Ich habe die Datei runtergeladen, will Sie ausführen, aber sie wird nicht ausgeführt. Ich kann auch Internetseiten die auf Java laufen nicht besuchen, weil Java nicht geladen wird. *Woran liegt es, dass ich keine heruntergeladenen Installationsprogramme ausführen kann?

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall eine Windows 7 Home Premium CD zulegen um diese Sache ein für alle mal zu beenden, da Sie mir doch ziemlich auf den Keks geht.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

würd auch vorschlagen da eine saubere version von windows draufzuspielen ohne jegliche crapware.
da du keine firefall hast, würd ich tippen, dass das n virus ist...
wobie keine firefall...
xp hat ja auch eine eigene firewall und win7 auch.
oft reicht diese aus..zumindest bin ich ohne andere firewall versionen ausgekommen und hatte keinen virus eingefangen...


----------



## DoRico (12. Dezember 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> würd auch vorschlagen da eine saubere version von windows draufzuspielen ohne jegliche crapware.
> da du keine firefall hast, würd ich tippen, dass das n virus ist...
> wobie keine firefall...
> xp hat ja auch eine eigene firewall und win7 auch.
> oft reicht diese aus..zumindest bin ich ohne andere firewall versionen ausgekommen und hatte keinen virus eingefangen...




ich frage mich nur woher das virus dann kommen soll???
ich bin unter der woche nicht am netz und am wochenende nicht wirklich allzuoft. weil ich zum filme gucken kein internet brauch oder zum zocken, ich spiel mitm notebook nur warcraft3 frozen throne online weil ich das über jahre auf high lvl gespielt habe, ansonsten spiel ich playstation3 online.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

naja...das kann immer vorkommen, dassd ie besten firewalls viren durchlassen. keine kann dir 100%igen schutz garantieren.
eine gekaufte firewall heißt nicht,dass sie besser ist als die windows firewall.
aber na klar, auch wenn man mal nicht im netz ist, aber trotzdem damit verbunden ist, knn mal was durchkommen ohne dassman es mitbekommt


----------



## DoRico (12. Dezember 2010)

Es muss doch dennoch einen Weg geben, wie ich dieses Virus,den Wurm, den Trojaner, was auch immer, finde. Mein Antivir zeigt nichts an, alles bestens. Es hilft wahrscheinlich wirklich nur ein komplettes Plattmachen des Notebooks. Das werde ich mir dann nächstes Wochenende vorknöpfen.

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag hierzu würde ich noch gern lesen, sofern es dazu was gibt . Ansonsten danke ich allen die sich hier dran beteiligt haben. Das ist wirklich ein gutes Forum, vor allem mit Leuten die Ahnung haben von dem was Sie reden. Danke


----------



## DoRico (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe einneues Problem festgestellt. Ich wollte ein paar Videos von Youtube aufmin iPhone downloaden. Ich habe bemerkt, dass sich der PC ebenfalls aufhängt, sobald ich Java starte bzw. hackt er sehr stark. Java geht also auch nicht.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

hab mal gelesen, dass durch flash und java immer wieder mal n paar hintertürchen für viren offen bleiben...vllt hat sich dadruch ein virus bei dir eingeschlichen


----------

